# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  scrollbar canvas dcalage de coordonnes

## Mistervanhalen

Salut  tous,

Je pense que je suis pas le seul  avoir ce problme pourtant je n'ai pas trouv de rponse clair la dessus. J'ai trac un canvas dans lequel j'ai dessin. J'y ai ajout un scrollbar horizontal. Lorsque je dplace mon scrollbar, les coordonnes que je rcupre alors avec ma souris dans le canvas sont dcales. 
Voici un code simple : 


```

```

Lorsque je bouge le canvas, les coordonnes ne sont pas dcales quand je les rcupre avec les events.
Quelqu'un aurait un ide ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide,
Eduard

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Il serait bon de mettre le code correspondant  "Lorsque je dplace mon scrollbar, les coordonnes que je rcupre alors avec ma souris dans le canvas sont dcales".
En effet, la position sur l'cran est autre que la position dans le toplevel qui est autre que la position dans la "window". Pire dans le cas d'un canvas la window "scrolle" montre une "view" (le canvas peut tre plus grand que ce qu'on en voit...)

Au cas o, regardez l'exemple de canvas "scrolled" donn sur TkDocs

Cordialement
- W

----------


## Mistervanhalen

Voici le code complet, si on dplace le scroll et qu'on clique sur une lettre a ne surligne pas au bon endroit. J'ai un code similaire  l'exemple pourtant...Si vous avez une ide simple je suis preneur car je me prends la tte dessus et ne trouve pas d'exemple fonctionant.
merci par avance.

Le code complet : 


```

```

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Comme le canvas flotte dans une view, il faut rcuprer le x, y "vu" du canvas... ca s'crit:



```

```

Et  s'utilise, par exemple dans:



```

```

- W

----------

